# Dog Parade/Temporary Dog Statues?



## red rose (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sure I saw something in the paper about this a week ago but it was the Metro and it was before I had my coffee so I can't remember the details.

Apparently following the highly successful Cow Parade and Elephant Parade of recently years there is going to be a Dog Parade this year with decorated statues of dogs placed around the city.

I'd really like to check it out but google is failing me (or my ability to google accurately is failing me  )

Anyone heard anything about it?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2011)

Googled "dog parade" and london and found the article I think you saw - it's at thisislondon.co.uk, in the news bit for 01.08.11 and by Mark Prigg.

All of them will be black dogs, with their coats decorated by various artists, and the first one is already in the N1 centre in Islington.
It seems that the statues won't all be on display until next year (to mark SANE's 25th anniversary).


----------



## blossie33 (Aug 3, 2011)

There was also a short article in the Islington Gazette about the black dog in Parkfield Street but it doesn't give any more information about further dogs elsewhere.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder if they are going to make small models like they did with the elephants. Would make a perfect present for my best mate


----------



## Greebo (Aug 3, 2011)

The article said they might.  I think you'll need to wait at least a few months though.


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 7, 2011)

Link to PDF for those who are interested

http://www.sane.org.uk/uploads/evening_standard_online_article.pdf


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2011)

Lorelei said:


> Link to PDF for those who are interested
> 
> http://www.sane.org.uk/uploads/evening_standard_online_article.pdf


Thanks for that.


----------

